# Old Green Bottle



## GlassKeeper (Dec 23, 2010)

I finally got my camera back so I thought I'd post some pictures of my new bottle. My wife and I were on vacation in late october, we hit some antique shops and I couldn't find a thing. We were going to take a drive up the coast of Maine but she wanted to hit a couple more shops in the area we were staying. It was too nice of a day to be traveling so I said what the heck, she was right. To make a long story short we went into the last shop a half hour before they closed. Thats when everything came together and fell into place, perfect timing. I heard my wife say isn't this the kind of bottle you like? I turned to see her holding a nice old green bottle with a ton of whittle in it. I couldn't believe my eyes, the old green bottle was an OLD DR. TOWNSEND SARSAPARILLA. She smiled at me and said it has a funny bottom on it, she knew what an iron pontil looked like, she was rubbing it in because I walked right by the bottle and never noticed it. I couldn't believe it when she told me the price tag said old green bottle 10.00 dollars, not a $100.00 and that I had misread the price. When I got in the car I couldn't find anything wrong with it. When I paid for the bottle the owner of the shop told me the person just brought it in with some other things and if she had known it was there she would have bought it. Since then I have had some good offers but I just can't let that old green bottle go! I just want a chance to enjoy the glass for a while. I know deals like this happen alot but not to me.


----------



## GlassKeeper (Dec 23, 2010)

The $10.00 bottle.


----------



## GlassKeeper (Dec 23, 2010)

Another


----------



## GlassKeeper (Dec 23, 2010)

.


----------



## GlassKeeper (Dec 23, 2010)

Picture of the pontil


----------



## GlassKeeper (Dec 23, 2010)

One last picture.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2010)

One of the nicest ten dollar bottles I've ever seen! I'd be keeping it too! Great color and nice pictures....


----------



## GlassKeeper (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Joe, this is my first time uploading photos.


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 23, 2010)

WOW!!!!!

 What town in Maine did you find that.  I want to check out that shop.  I went to a new shop today and stuck out.


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome bottle and super nice color. Great find.


----------



## epackage (Dec 27, 2010)

A Beauty...


----------



## CHRISTHEHAWK (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll give you $11 for the bottle.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 28, 2010)

> we hit some antique shops and I couldn't find a thing. We were going to take a drive up the coast of Maine but she wanted to hit a couple more shops in the area we were staying


 It wouldn't have been one of the couple (hundred) shops up to the Yorks, would it?


----------



## GlassKeeper (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone I thought it was a nice find even though I wasn't the one who found it. My brother and I will start hitting shops in Arundel and by the end of the day we will end up in Northwood N H., we won't even stop for lunch. We always like stopping and seeing Jeff at his bottle shop in York and talking with him for a while, to see how he is doing and if he has anything new in his collection. Thats what I like about collecting, all the people you meet. The only way I can have a bottle like that in my collection is to luck out. I would like to start digging, seems like It's easier finding an old arrowhead than it is  finding an old bottle dump. 

  Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 28, 2010)

> seems like It's easier finding an old arrowhead than it is finding an old bottle dump.


 I know of so many dumps. Most are on private or conservation land. I haven't dug in years. The area I grew up in was all native american until the early 1700's (there were scattered houses but mostly still native settlements) but I never found an artifact, not that I would have known it when I was 12.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 28, 2010)

Even at $100 that would be a bargain.  Nice find!


----------



## GlassKeeper (Dec 29, 2010)

Eric, the dumps around where I live have been pretty much picked over, I have to learn how to find new ones. I do have a metal detector I can use to find dumps just under the surface, it's just taking the time to research old maps. With arrowheads we look for plowed fields around water, then we look for slivers of quartz, chert or flint so we know they were knapping arrowheads. If we don't find any material, it's back to the car and on to the next field.


----------



## GlassKeeper (Dec 29, 2010)

I would have had no problem paying a $100.00 either. After seeing them at bottle shows I never thought I would own one.  I did tell my wife if I sold it I would split the profit with her, maybe thats why I don't want to see it go. Just kidding, I really like the glass!

  Jim


----------

